# So, who fishes...?



## Randy (Sep 29, 2009)

I fishes. 

I picked it up this year, but I haven't had a lot of luck... hoping to fix that by the end of the season. Just ordered a fly fishing rig, so I'm hoping to give that a shot as well.

So, anyone else? Stories, pics, tips, etc?


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd love to try fly fishing, unfortunately I haven't the chance to. I enjoy fishin with my grandparents whenever they let me go along with them.
As for tips, if you see a fish really close, it is illegal to yank the hook from under them and snag them.(i've had bad luck with that)

As for other methods, I'd say its just good judgement based on the conditions. For me there is never a sure fire lure to use, or a certain time of the day, I just go and make use of what i have and whats there. Good luck and happy fishing randy.


----------



## Joose (Sep 29, 2009)

Best fishing trip of my life was with my grandfather. Deep sea. Not really too much to say other than the swordfish is stuffed and mounted in his living room. My grandmother hates it... but that's not something you let go. It was about 380 lbs if I remember correctly.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 29, 2009)

Poor little fishys.  

Whatever did they do to you? Next I know you will be consumed with whaling. 

Of course I am totally joking......as long as you throw them back.


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 29, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Next I know you will be consumed with whaling.
> 
> Of course I am totally joking......as long as you throw them back.



I get this strange image of 50 men trying to push an impaled whale off of a large Arctic crabbing ship


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2009)

Joose said:


> It was about 380 lbs if I remember correctly.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 29, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> I get this strange image of 50 men trying to push an impaled whale off of a large Arctic crabbing ship



 Of course I am talking about the little guys. If he starts harpooning whales then he and I have issues.


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Next I know you will be consumed with whaling.
> 
> Of course I am totally joking......as long as you throw them back.



I draw the line at mammals. 

As for throwing them back... we'll see. I don't make it a practice to keep fish to use as live bait, but if it's edible, I plan on chowing the hell down on it.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 29, 2009)

Randy said:


> I draw the line at mammals.
> 
> As for throwing them back... we'll see. I don't make it a practice to keep fish to use as live bait, but if it's edible, I plan on chowing the hell down on it.



Don't expect me to partake in your fish after you spilled its helpless guts for your consumption. 

Unless it is a really nice Tallapia (sp?)


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 29, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Tallapia (sp?)



Weren't those on the news at one point because they were fed disgusting things?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 29, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Weren't those on the news at one point because they were fed disgusting things?



I don't know but they are pretty much the only kind of fish that I can stomach. Me and fish have a bad relationship since I was once forces to try deep fried catfish.


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2009)

Catfish is hands down the grossest tasting fish out there, anyway. It's like eating shoe leather that's been soaked in hair spray. I'll turn you around. 

And on that note, I'm going to have to add 'noodling' to my repertoire.

EDIT: Also, this is the reel that I ordered (which, coincidentally, bears the same name as the river I fish in):







http://www.troutlet.com/Martin-Mohawk-River-Standard-Arbor-Fly-Fishing-Reels-P195.aspx


----------



## Joose (Oct 3, 2009)

Randy said:


>



Well, my grandparents are both computer retarded... so, I'll take a pic of it up on the wall next time I see them! Unfortunately, they are in another state. But I may head there for Thanksgiving.



Edit: I just called them, and apparently it was a Marlin, not a Swordfish. Whaaaatever, I was like 15, I just knew it was a big ass fish.

Here's a pic of a (coincidentally) 380lb Marlin. So imagine having one of these bad boys stuffed up on your wall!


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2009)

Holy shit. 

You've got one bad-ass grandma if she doesn't mind having that thing up on the wall. 

As an update, I went on my first fly-fishing expedition today. I haven't gotten my gear yet, but my friend had an extra rig that I used for the day. We tried the creek running off of Beardslee Reservoir first, with little luck. Wading chest deep through water was a really new experience... lotsa fun, pretty difficult, and really exhilarating. I was wearing a pair of cheap vinyl waders and got caught up on some barbed wire, so we had to cut the trip short.

After that we, headed to Wal-mart where I picked up a pair of these (Walmart.com: Hodgman Green Rubber Chest Wader, Cleated Sole: Fishing & Boating) and we tried the West Canada Creek. The creek itself was noticeably bigger, but the current wasn't as bad so it was easy to navigate (well, for the first 2 hours). The rubber waders made a HUGE difference and were a lot warmer, and also made it a lot easier to stay stable in the water. The rod and reel I was using wasn't great, but the action was pretty good... very few tangles, which was a relief for my first time out. 

I only took one picture while I was out there (still waiting to load it off the camera) but here's a stock picture of the area where we were:






Anyway, we didn't have much luck at all catching anything (like, zero hits) so we kept moving downstream. I was foolish enough to lead, and ended up right where the current really picks up... washing away most of the ground underneath. Needless to say, I took a substantial dive into the water, rendering the waders useless. 

After drying off for a bit (and regaining some of my lost pride), we moved back upstream and tried for a little longer with still no luck. The fight upstream to the car was really brutal, especially after my legs were tired from being out there all day. The last 1/4 mile was hell.

Overall, it was a lotta fun, I got some great practice casting and navigating the water, and I'd definitely love to do it again. A waterproof camera would be nice, so that I don't need to worry about carrying it along and getting more shots of the scenery. 

When I got home, the rod I ordered in the mail was waiting for me. It's a vintage Shakespeare (early-mid 60's...?) and is a little bigger than the one I was using today (Borrowed rod: 96"; Mine: 102"). All that's left is for the reel to come in, and I'll be sittin' pretty. 

EDIT: Picture of me fishing, and not catching anything:


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 3, 2009)

^with or without beer, that still looks pretty nice.


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 3, 2009)

When I was playing with Dr. Mastermind I fished. Not the early-morning in the cold drizzle, snot running out of your nose so it puts out your cigarette, not getting even a bite salmon fishing!

Bass, crappie, perch, and bluegill in the warm afternoon/evening. Many bites, lots of fish! Great fun & good eating if you don't mind cleaning dozens of little fish. A pissed off crappie feels like a runaway freight train when you use an ultralight rig!


----------



## Groff (Oct 3, 2009)

Randy...
Next summer we are SO going fishing up there. Then we'll get some of those awesome wings and do some bowling


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> ^with or without beer, that still looks pretty nice.



I would've drank away my sorrows, but I wasted all my money on the waders and then the pants and underwear (from Goodwill ) that I had to get when I fell in. 


TomPerverteau said:


> A pissed off crappie feels like a runaway freight train when you use an ultralight rig!



Hell yes they are! They're just fat and muscular, and pissed off all the time. 



Groff said:


> Randy...
> Next summer we are SO going fishing up there. Then we'll get some of those awesome wings and do some bowling



Let's do it! 

I'm planning on fly fishing as late into the year as I can, and even taking up ice fishing, depending on how things look around December/January ish.

As for wings and bowling, anytime! I'll make you join in on the pitcher next time, though.


----------



## sami (Oct 4, 2009)

My parents go fishing all the time and they always took me when I was growing up. It's been forever since I've gone myself...I miss it...

We either sat onshore or had a boat. Didn't do any fly-fishing, just regular freshwater. We sometimes went to the coast.


----------

